# souci bootcamp , le disque de demarrage ne peut etre...



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je vient ici en espérant que des personnes pourront résoudre le problème que je rencontre.
J'ai un imac de 2009 27 pouces et j'ai toujours réussi a y perdre windows avec bootcamp.

Mon imac devenant vieux , j'ai donc acheter un model  i7 de 2012 27 pouces.

Mais hier lorsque j'ai voulu installer windows avec bootcamp je me retrouve avec ce message d'erreur .




j'ai donc parcourue sur Google et j'ai vérifier avec le TERMINAL il as bien en effet plusieurs disque sur mon disque dur 






et en regardant sur l'imac de mon cousin que je me rencontre que en effet sa rien a voir





Je pense que la seul solution est de supprimer toutes les partitions inutiles , ou alors peut t'ont carrément tout supprimer le disque dur d'un coup en supprimant toutes les partitions  , à savoir que j'ai une clef bootable OS pour refaire une installation propre.

Dans le meilleur des cas si c'est possible c'est de connaitre la phrase a inscrire dans le terminal pour formater le disque dur 

Mille merci d'avances


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2017)

Par défaut, avec Boot Camp il faut que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné, surtout pas. Normalement en relançant Boot Camp tu devrais pouvoir effacer cette partition Sans titre.

Si tu n'y arrives pas, dans le Terminal tu fais un Copier/Coller de ces deux commandes…

```
diskutil list
```
…et…

```
diskutil cs list
```
…dans ta réponse, tu feras un clic sur l'icône *⊞*, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu colles le résultat des deux commandes. Nul doute que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* vont y trouver des choses intéressantes _(pour eux)_.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Salut *shooting
*
La capture où l'on voit listés 14 « disques » est typique du retour d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 passée dans le «Terminal» du *Recovery OS*.

En effet > lorqu'on démarre en mode *Recovery* > ce démarrage s'opère sur un OS allégé : le *Recovery OS* résidant dans une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* de la partition *Recovery HD* > qui monte un volume *OS X Base System* --> tu as déjà l'explication de ton *disk1*.

Quant aux « disques » *disk2* à *disk14* > il ne s'agit pas de partitions du disque dur > mais de dossiers particuliers du même *Recovery OS* > qui se trouvent montés en *RAM* en qualité de pseudo-volumes. Ces pseudo-volumes se trouvent effacés, comme tous les autres contenus de la *RAM*, au moindre re-démarrage ou extinction.

Tu en déduis donc que les « disques » *disk2* à *disk14* sont purement virtuels (*RAMDisks*) et ne constituent aucunement des partitions du disque dur de *3 To* de ton Mac.

J'en viens pour finir à ce disque de *3 To* : il est identifié comme *disk0* tout en haut de tableau > mais son partitionnement paraît avoir pris un méchant coup de vent > parce voici ce que tu as :

```
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s1
```
 au lieu d'avoir normalement ceci :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.9 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

--------------------​
Puisque tu souhaites faire une _clean install_ > je te conseille d'attacher ta clé d'installation à ton Mac > de démarrer ton Mac la touche "_alt_" pressée jusqu'à obtention de l'écran du gestionnaire de disque > de démarrer sur le volume de ta clé > d'aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu "_Utilitaires_" > pour lancer le «Terminal».

Passe d'abord par prudence la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 qui va te retourner un tableau affichant encore une kyrielle de disques > parce que le Système de démarrage d'une clé d'install est un *Recovery OS* identique à celui de la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* > donc tu as affaire au même type de montage de dossiers comme pseudo-volumes en *RAM*.

Vérifie le n° identifiant le disque de *3 To* de ton Mac. Je vais continuer de supposer que c'est *disk0* (s'il y avait un changement de n° suite à ton démarrage en mode externe > il faudrait que tu substitues ce n° de disque à la place du *0* de mon *disk0* dans la commande qui suit).

Tu passes alors la commande de ré-initialisation :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(fais bien attention à la saisie à respecter tous les espaces ; mets bien le nom de volume entre *""* --> *"Macintosh HD"* afin de neutraliser l'espace vide central et éviter de casser la commande)

Cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* (*disk*_*util*ity : utilitaire de disque) > avec le verbe *partitionDisk* (recréer la table de partition du disque) > *disk0* comme cible > *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able : table de partition guid) comme table de partition générale > enfin une triplette *[FORMAT][NOM][TAILLE]* définissant le volume à créer : format=*jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) > nom=*Macintosh HD* > taille=*100%* de l'espace-disque disponible.

=> cette commande va donc re-créer une table de partition  *GUID* neuve sur le disque ciblé > et exporter dans le bon format un volume principal vide du nom de *Macintosh HD*. C'est ce volume que tu prends comme destination de ta ré-insallation > après avoir quitté le «Terminal» et choisi l'option "Ré-installer macOS (ou OS X)".

--------------------​


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2017)

Quelle est la version de MacOS X installée?
BootCamp nécessite au moins MacOS X 10.8.3 pour gerer correctement les disques 3 To. 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201456


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

*r e m y*

C'est vrai que si la version de Windows qui doit être installée est W-7 > alors ça va se corser drôlement. Parce que cette version ancienne ne démarre qu'en mode « *Legacy*» > càd. par le biais d'une table de partition *MBR* (de type *hybridée*) inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque.

Bref > l'incommodité de ce type de table *MBR* utilisée pour démarrer un Système Windows > c'est qu'elle est incapable de gérer les blocs du disque au-delà de la limite de *2,2 To* > tous les blocs excédentaires étant considérés comme inexistants. Donc une partition pour Windows de par exemple *400 Go* > serait créée sur le disque à partir de la limite supérieure *2,6 To* jusqu'à *3 To* > et donc ne serait pas reconnue par la table *MBR*. L'«Assistant BootCamp» refusant d'ailleurs de créer une telle partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Si c'est bien W-7 qui doit être installé > il faut alors paramétrer le disque de *3 To* (que je continue de supposer identifié comme *disk0*) par le jeu assez tortueux de commandes suivant :

*1°* passer la commande de partitionnement :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ UN 2.2t jhfs+ DEUX 0b
```
 qui va créer 2 partitions principales > une *disk0s2* exportant le volume *UN* de *2,2 To* > l'autre *disk0s3* le volume *DEUX* de *800 Go* (le *0b* signifiant : utiliser tout l'espace restant pour créer la partition de queue du disque).

----------

*2°* créer un simili Fusion Drive associant les 2 partitions dans un *CoreStorage* par la paire de commandes :

*2a* création du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* -->

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk0s3
```
 qui va créer un *Logical Volume Group* important un *Physical Volume* (disque dur virtuel) sur chaque partition principale. En sortie d'opération > l'*UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques de ce *Logical Volume Group* est affiché comme *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX *--> le sélectionner et par *⌘C* le coller dans le presse-papier ;

----------

*2b* création du *Volume Logique* -->

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(par *⌘V* coller l'*UUID* exactement à la place de mon *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* dans la commande)

Cette commande exporte un *Volume Logique* unique intitulé *Macintosh HD* à partir des 2 *Physical Volumes* des partitions *disk0s2* et *disk0s3*.​
----------

*3°* installer OS X dans le volume *Macintosh HD*. La partition de récupération *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* va se créer à l'installation exactement *entre* les 2 partitions initiales de *2,2 To* et *800 Go* > ce qui fait qu'on devrait avoir le dispositif suivant :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800 GB     disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s5

/dev/diskx (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.9 TB     diskx
                                 Logical Volume on dis02s2 disk0s4
                                 XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXX
                                 Unencrypted
```

----------

Avec cette distribution logique imbriquée > le disque de *3 To* est considéré par l'«Assistant BootCamp» comme "mono-partitionné" (_sic_) car : les 2 partitions *EFI* & *Recovery HD* sont considérées comme de simples partitions utilitaires et pas des partitions "vraies" > et car : les 2 partitions *disk0s2* et *disk0s4* > dans la mesure où elles sont solidarisées en mode Fusion Drive par un *CoreStorage* > sont identifiées par l'«Assistant BootCamp» comme supports d'exportation d'un seul disque virtuel : le *Macintosh HD*.

Dans cette configuration logique assez complexe > à supposer qu'on demande à l'«Assistant BootCamp» de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *400 Go* pour W-7 > voici comment elle sera créée :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  1.8 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                400 GB     disk0s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800 GB     disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s6

/dev/diskx (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.9 TB     diskx
                                 Logical Volume on dis02s2 disk0s5
                                 XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXX
                                 Unencrypted
```

Càd. que c'est la partition *CoreStorage* -->  *2: Apple_CoreStorage FUSION 2.2 TB   disk0s2* qui va se trouver re-partitionnée par réduction à *1.8 To* > avec création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *400 Go* en-dessous > la partition *Recovery HD* servant aussi de « *booter* » (démarreur) du *Physical Volume* de la partition *disk0s2* se trouvant déplacé sur les blocs pour rester au contact de sa partition de référence.

Ce procédé complexe permet > par repartitionnement d'une partition *CoreStorage* dont la limite inférieure s'arrête à *2,2 To* > de toujours garder la partition *BOOTCAMP* dans la zone d'identification de blocs de la table *Hybrid_MBR* du bloc *0* permettant de démarrer W-7.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Merci de vos réponse sa me paraît un peu compliquer tout sa , je me suis rabattue justement sur un modèle 2012 pour pouvoir remettre windows 7 .
Dommage que personne soit dans les alentours de lille sa aurait plus simple de confier cette mission à un vrai pro 
Je me demande sinon si sa ne serait pas pu simple de changer le disque dur de 3to par un 2to


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Avril 2017)

shooting62 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponse sa me paraît un peu compliquer tout sa , je me suis rabattue justement sur un modèle 2012 pour pouvoir remettre windows 7 .
> Dommage que personne soit dans les alentours de lille sa aurait plus simple de confier cette mission à un vrai pro
> Je me demande sinon si sa ne serait pas pu simple de *changer le disque dur de 3to par un un 2 go*


Hi hi 2 Go ça va être just.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Hi hi 2 Go ça va être just.


C'est corriger lol merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

shooting62 a dit:


> sa me paraît un peu compliquer tout sa



Dans les explications peut-être > pas dans la manutention qui se résume aux commandes suivantes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ UN 2.2t jhfs+ DEUX 0b
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk0s3
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```


Commentaire purement pratique :

tu bootes sur ta clé d'install > tu lances son «Terminal» ;
la commande *diskutil list* --> pour que tu vérifies que le disque de 3 To est bien *disk0* ;
la commande *diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ UN 2.2t jhfs+ DEUX 0b* telle quelle > si le disque = *disk0* ;
la commande *diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk0s3* telle quelle > si le disque = *disk0* ;
la commande *diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%* avec pour seule modification le collage du réel *UUID* affiché en fin d'opération par la commande précédente.
=> je viens de simuler ces opérations sur un disque externe SSD. Ça m'a pris disons moins de 2 minutes > et j'ai obtenu l'exact partitionnement imagé dans mon tableau juste en dessous du *3° *de mon message précédent --> après installation d'«El Capitan» dans le *Volume Logique* > la *Recovery HD* est pile entre les 2 partitions principales.

Dans cette exacte configuration > l'«Assistant BootCamp» acceptera d'installer W-7 sur ton disque de *3 To*. Qu'est-ce que tu risques à essayer de passer les unes après les autres 4 commandes ? Le partitionnement de ton disque interne est fichu - de toutes façons...


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Oui de toute façon faut bien tenter c'est vrai et sous bootcamp je peut choisir la taille souhaiter pour Windows ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Oui : dans la configuration que je t'ai décrite > l'«Assistant BootCamp» acceptera de te créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* à la taille de ton choix.

Si tu préfères que je te guide pour les commandes en mode interactif > voici ce que tu peux faire -->


tu démarres sur ta clé d'install
dans son «Terminal» > tu te contentes de la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


=> tu peux poster le tableau retourné en mode texte (sans photo à afficher) ainsi : sélection du tableau > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires --> option : "Obtenir de l'aide en ligne" qui lance un «Safari» > tu obtiens une page Apple > un clic sur l'adresse en haut de fenêtre pour l'éditer > tu saisis : *macgénération* (tout court - c'est une barre de recherche Google) et tu valides > tu atteins le site > navigues à ce fil > par *⌘V* tu colles le tableau en réponse.

Je pourrais > après inspection du tableau > te passer la commande suivante etc.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Super je rentre chez moi d'ici 15 minutes et je fait tout sa


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Malheureusement j'ai pas dans les 4 utilitaire aide en ligne, les XXXX dans la 4 formule corresponde a quoi ? Je dois retaper les X aussi ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Tu n'as pas un "Obtenir de l'aide en ligne" (ou sur internet) dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires ?

Sinon > mes *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* correspondent  aux 32 caractères alpha-numériques affichés en fin d'opération de la commande n°3 et correspondant au *Logical Volume Group*. Tu sélectionnes au pointeur cet *UUID* entier *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* (les réels caractères chez toi) > par *⌘C* tu le colles dans le presse-papier > puis tu passes à la dernière commande.

Pour cela > tu commences par taper :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV
```
 puis tu sautes *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier > et tu colles par *⌘V* l'UUID dans la commande.

Cela fait > tu sautes encore *un espace* > et tu finis à la main

```
jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 ce qui te donne en tout quelque chose comme :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 et tu valides la commande.

=> si ça a fonctionné > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste des photos d'écran pour les afficher ici > si tu ne peux pas le faire en copier-coller. C'est pour que je puisse vérifier si tout est comme attendu.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

C'est bon j'ai réussi j'ai obtenu un code et je suis entrain d'installer os sur la partition fabriquer "Macintosh HD" 
Je te tiens informé mais sa l'aire de bien fonctionner la encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Une fois l'installation terminée > ton compte d'utilisateur paramétré > ta session neuve ouverte --> tu n'as qu'à aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > et tu trouveras le «Terminal.app» de l'OS.

Lance-le > saisis l'une après l'autre les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et valide-les -->

la première va retourner le tableau des partitions des disques ;
la seconde le tableau des disques virtuels du *CoreStorage*.

=> ce coup-ci > tu peux poster ici ces 2 tableaux en copier-coller > que je regarde si tout est comme attendu.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Logical Volume Group 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307

    =========================================================

    Name:         FUSION

    Status:       Online

    Size:         2999599005696 B (3.0 TB)

    Free Space:   16384 B (16.4 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 707D65FC-550B-4AFC-969E-61C5DD497DF5

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     2199349997568 B (2.2 TB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 1CA1594D-5AD5-425E-9E52-8E18F61F02A7

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s4

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     800249008128 B (800.2 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 432E31D7-B107-49AA-B984-F1A69A44B093

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2998978215936 B (3.0 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Sparse


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

L'architecture du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* est sans bavures.

Peux-tu donner le retour de la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 à présent ?


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Last login: Tue Apr  4 20:19:06 on ttys000

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s4

   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.0 TB     disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s4

                                C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *7.7 GB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Installation OS X 10... 7.4 GB     disk2s2

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Nickel : pas de problème. 

La distribution des partitions sur ton disque de *3 To* est exactement comme voulue.

Tu peux voir que la *Recovery HD* est située entre les 2 bandes *CoreStorage*. Tout à la fin > tu as une petite partition *Boot OS X* qui est celle du *booter* (démarreur) du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* à partir du *Physical Volume* de la partition n°4. La *Recovery HD* intercalée intègre aussi un rôle de *booter* > pour le même *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* mais à partir du *Physical Volume* de la partition n°2 cette fois.

Je sais : c'est assez abstrus. Mais = RAS.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

par contre toujours pareil avec Boot Camp j'ai le meme message que hier


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

*le disque de demarrage ne peut etre...*


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Zut !

Je pensais que ça allait marcher. Sur les _iMac_ un peu anciens équipés de 2 disques (un SSD et un HDD de *3 To*) > la configuration Apple d'usine est un Fusion Drive qui imprime au HDD la même exacte configuration que tu as actuellement :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME                           SIZE      IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme              *3.0 TB    disk0
1:                   EFI EFI           209.7 MB  disk0s1
2:     Apple_CoreStorage FUSION        2.2 TB    disk0s2
3:            Apple_Boot Recovery HD   650.0 MB  disk0s3
4:     Apple_CoreStorage FUSION        800.2 GB  disk0s4
5:            Apple_Boot Boot OS X     134.2 MB  disk0s5
```

Apparemment > cette configuration n'est acceptée par l'«Assistant BootCamp» que s'il y a un véritable Fusion Drive associant un SSD au HDD ainsi configuré. Toi > tu n'as pas de Fusion Drive > puique tu n'as pas de SSD. Le *CoreStorage* que je t'ai fait créer associe 2 partitions d'un même disque > ce qui en fait un *CoreStorage* composite > mais pas Fusion Drive.

Dommage. Ça n'a pas berné l'«Assistant BootCamp» [Je n'ai pas de disque interne de 3 To sur lequel j'aurais pu vérifier les réactions de l'«Assistant BootCamp»].

--------------------​Étant donné cet échec > et sachant que W-7 ne boote que par un mécanisme logique très spécifique -->


émulation d'un *BIOS* par le Programme Interne du Mac (= *EFI*) ;
accès du *BIOS_émulé* en mode boot au disque par une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) du bloc *0* ;
identification de partitions sur les blocs du disque par cette *MBR* que jusqu'à une limite stricte de *2,2 To* ;

je ne vois plus que 2 solution en l'état :

*- a)* soit créer via le «Terminal» une partition pour Windows (au format d'accueil *FAT-32* requis) en espérant qu'elle se crée bien par réduction de la partition *CoreStorage disk0s2* dans la limite des *2,2 To* du disque > et ensuite tenter d'installer W-7 sans l'«Assistant BootCamp» ;

*- b)* soit détruire l'actuel *CoreStorage* > ne créer sur le disque qu'une partition *Macintosh HD* de *2,2 To* > et laisser tout le reste des blocs du disque en *free_space* : espace libre non catalogué dans la table de partition *GUID* (car non géré par un *système de fichiers* déterminant un volume). Installer OS X dans cette partition. Relancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» qui devrait admettre qu'il n'y a qu'une partition principale. Coût de l'opération : *800 Go* en friches (espace libre).​
=> qu'est-ce qui te semble de ces perspectives ?


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

la 2eme solution me parait la meilleur quitte a perdre 1to sur le disque aucun souci sachant que je met pas bcp de donner dans le iMac et que je travail que de la photo j'ai donc toujours une double sauvegarde  sur des DD externes


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Sinon est-ce que tu ne veux pas (simplement pour le _fun_) > créer une partition Windows > et tenter une installation de W-7 dessus ?

Comme la solution n°2 implique la suppression du *CoreStorage* actuel > autant bidouiller un cran de plus ce *CoreStorage* auparavant, non ?

Tu n'as qu'à dire quelle taille tu voudrais pour cette partition Windows expérimentale > et je te passe une commande qui la crée dans le bon format d'accueil. Histoire de vérifier comment se comporte un *CoreStorage* à partitions imbriquées-






[Je prends le pari qu'elle sera créée juste en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* actuelle > avant la 2è partition du *CoreStorage* > par re-partitionnement exclusif de la partition *CoreStorage disk0s2* > et absolument pas en queue de disque. Donc dans la limite juste des *2,2 To* du disque.]


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Idéalement une partition de 1to pour windows j'achète


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Whaaah !

Alors tu fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2 2t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```
 et tu la valides.

À complétion > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau > qu'on admire un peu le résultat produit...


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

Last login: Tue Apr  4 21:57:24 on ttys000

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  1.2 TB     disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.0 GB   disk0s8

   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s4

   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s4

                                C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.7 GB     disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.7 GB     disk2s1

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Tu as ta partition *BOOTCAMP* de *999 Go* pile là où il faut > dans l'exacte limite des *2,2 To* de blocs. Il faudrait que tu *re-démarres* un coup ton _iMac_ > pour que la numérotation des partitions s'enregistre correctement en *kernel* comme imagé par anticipation ici :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME                           SIZE      IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme              *3.0 TB    disk0
1:                   EFI EFI           209.7 MB  disk0s1
2:     Apple_CoreStorage FUSION        1.2 TB    disk0s2
3:            Apple_Boot Recovery HD   650.0 MB  disk0s3
4:  Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP      999.0 GB  disk0s4
5:     Apple_CoreStorage FUSION        800.2 GB  disk0s5
6:            Apple_Boot Boot OS X     134.2 MB  disk0s6
```


=> tu peux tenter une installation à destination de la partition *BOOTCAMP* pour voir.


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

alors en gros j'arrive a lancer Boot Camp pour installez windows mais il me demande de formater le disque macintosh HD en une seul partie , et quand je le fait sa me le fait bien en 1 partie mais Boot Camp ensuite me propose pu rien , et quand je l'ouvre il me refait le meme message d'erreur


----------



## shooting62 (4 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Quelle est la version de MacOS X installée?
> BootCamp nécessite au moins MacOS X 10.8.3 pour gerer correctement les disques 3 To.
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201456


j'ai la version 10.11.1


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

Dans la référence donnée par *r e m y* > je pense que ces disques de *3 To* gérés par l'«Assistant BootCamp» à partir de «Mountain Lion 10.8.3_» _sont ceux d'un _iMac _possédant par ailleurs un SSD : il s'agirait donc du procédé du Fusion Drive.

Si *shooting* avait un SSD en plus > je pense qu'un Fusion Drive avec le dispositif actuel sur le HDD serait admis par l'«Assistant BootCamp» --> il s'agirait donc d'un Fusion Drive associant 3 partitions : la principale du SSD et les 2 du HDD dans l'exacte configuration *2,2 To* + *800 Go*.

Pour être absolument sûrs que le dispositif actuel équivaut à une impasse > il faudrait tenter une installation de «Windows» sans du tout passer par l'«Assistant BootCamp» (en démarrant sur une clé d'install confectionnée indépendamment). Mais je quitte mon domaine d'expertise > vu que je n'utilise pas du tout Windows.

Je propose malgré tout une option de la dernière chance avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» : supprimer l'actuelle partition n°*4* *BOOTCAMP* sans réallouer son espace au *CoreStorage* --> donc laisser une zone de *999 Go* d'espace libre. Lancer alors l'«Assistant BootCamp» sans lui demander de créer une partition pour Windows > voir si le démarrage sur l'installateur de W-7 s'effectue.

Si tel était le cas > donner comme destination d'installation à l'installateur ce qui apparaît dans sa fenêtre comme « *espace non alloué* » (= *999 Go*).

Pour tester ce procédé > passer dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s4
```
 qui va virer la partition *BOOTCAMP* au statut d'espace libre.

=> je ne pense pas que l'«Assistant BootCamp» va admettre ce cas de figure > puisqu'il a déjà été confronté précédemment à une configuration avec les 2 seules partitions du *CoreStorage* > configuration qu'il a rejetée comme constituant un partitionnement du disque.

----------

En cas d'échec de cette manœuvre d'arrière-garde > il faudra basculer sur le plan B : supprimer le *CoreStorage* depuis le «Terminal» de la clé d'installation d'«El Capitan» > ne créer qu'une partition de *2,2 To* sur le HDD en acceptant la perte de *800 Go* laissés en espace libre > installer «El Capitan» dans ce volume unique > lancer ensuite l'«Assistant BootCamp» qui devrait admettre qu'il n'y a qu'une partition réelle (restant dans la limite des *2,2* *premiers To*).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Avril 2017)

Perso je n'aurais pas intégrée cette partition au Fusion Drive, mais laissée à part :
_5: Apple_CoreStorage FUSION 800.2 GB disk0s4_
Et dans ce cas aucun intérêt d'avoir un Fusion Drive :
Une partition de 2 To pour le système Mac
Une partition de 1 To pour les données


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2017)

Peut-être faudrait-il ensuite essayer de récupérer les 800 Go sacrifiés et ne creer le FusionDrive qu'une fois le travail de l'assistant BootCamp terminé et Windows 7 installé dans la première partition de 2,2 To. 

(D'autre part, il n'est peut-être pas inutile de mettre à jour MacOS X 10.11.1 en version 10.11.6)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

@*Jean
*
Il n'y a pas de Fusion Drive rigoureusement parlant > puisqu'il n'y a pas de SSD associé au HDD --> il y a seulement un *CoreStorage* associatif (2 *Physical Volumes* sur 2 partitions du même disque).

Si l'on supprime ce *CoreStorage* associatif > pour bi-partitionner le disque en 2 partitions principales (*2 To* = Système & *1 To* = données) --> l'«Assistant BootCamp» rejettera l'installation de «Windows 7» avec l'argument que le disque possède plus d'une partition principale.

C'est exactement la raison pour laquelle j'ai essayé d'intégrer 2 partitions du disque en un *CoreStorage* > pour tenter d'éviter que l'«Assistant BootCamp» ne les interprète comme des partitions réelles > puisqu'elles n'exportent qu'un seul *Volume Logique* à elles deux.

Mais apparemment cette configuration n'est honorée que si (et seulement si) un SSD se trouve associé au HDD > de sorte que le *CoreStorage* soit un Fusion Drive à *3* partitions : *120 Go* (mettons) sur le SSD > *2,2 To* + *800 Go* sur le HDD. La même configuration du HDD sans un SSD est rejetée.

-----------

@*r e m y
*
J'avais pensé utiliser l'utilitaire *gpt* après installation  de Windows sur le disque mono-partitionné > pour refaire une partition avec les *800 Go* d'espace libre en queue de disque.

Mais il y a des chances que ça flingue la possibilité de démarrer le W-7 de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Avril 2017)

Mais dans ce cas, ne créer qu'une partition de 2 To, installer Os X puis installer Windows.


----------



## shooting62 (5 Avril 2017)

Je vais tester ce soir car je suis pas chez moi aujourd'hui. 
On va bien finir par réussir


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Avril 2017)

Peut être peux-tu t'inspirer de ceci : https://www.27partners.com/2012/12/how-to-install-boot-camp-on-a-3tb-fusion-drive-mac/ en adaptant à ton cas :
-Suppression du Fusion Drive:
*diskutil cs delete 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307*
-Création d'une partition BOOTCAMP Fat32 en début de disque (de la taille que tu souhaites).
-Création de la partition Mac Os X avec le reste du disque (pas besoin de Fusion Drive dans ton cas)
Ces 2 précédentes opérations se font par la seule instruction suivante depuis le mode Recovery
*diskutil partitionDisk disk0 2 GPTFormat fat32 BOOTCAMP 512G jhfs+ coreStorage R*
Adapter la taille en rouge.
-Install de mac os X
-Lancement de Windows puis utilisation de diskpart pour formater NTFS et activer la partition BOOTCAMP.
-Enfin lancement de l'install Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

* jean
*
Tu noteras que le procédé du fil que tu cites consiste à démarrer l'installation de Windows en bootant sur une clé _ad hoc_ > et donc en échappant les services de l'«Assistant BootCamp».

Et qu'aux yeux de l'auteur > la nécessité de créer la partition pour Windows en *2è* position sur le disque (après la partition *EFI* n°*1*) > vient de ce que la table *H*ybrid_*MBR* chargée d'imager en mode *MBR* les partition *GPT* (*GUID*) pré-existantes > ne peut décrire que *3* partitions au plus --> ainsi on serait sûrs que la partition Windows n°*2* serait bien décrite en *2è* postition par la table *H*ybrid_*MBR* du bloc *0* créée automatiquement avec la création d'une partition dans un format Windows.

Dans la configuration actuelle du HDD de *shooting* > la partition *fat32* (désignée comme *Microsoft Basic Data*) > se trouve actuellement en position n°*4* du disque. Cette partition dans un format Windows a automatiquement généré une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* > mais on n'est peut-être pas sûrs que la partition n°*4* se trouve décrite parmi les *3* requises.

Utiliser alors *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ > en passant la suite de commandes :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
r
h
4
y
07
y
n
w
y
```
suffirait à re-créer une *Hybrid_MBR* sur le bloc *0* intégrant la partition n°*4* dans cette table > avec le code *07* > le *bootable_flag* > ajouter la partition *EFI* (comme proposé automatiquement) en autre partition décrite > sans introduire d'autres paramètres > et écrire la table de partition au disque.

Rien n'oblige, en effet, à imager dans une *H*ybrid_*MBR* --> *3* partitions *GPT* à la suite à partir du haut du tableau. Les commandes ci-dessus ne décriraient que 2 partitions : *EFI* et Windows (peu importe leur rang dans la table *GPT*).

L'auteur du fil ignorait manifestement *gdisk* et misait sur l'automatisme de création d'une *H*ybrid_*MBR* au lieu d'une manipulation libre de cette table --> d'où ce qui lui paraissait une nécessité > de créer la partition Windows dans le haut du tableau (*2è* position) pour qu'elle soit décrite automatiquement dans les *3* partitions maximum de cette table.

Ce même auteur du fil semble confondre aussi *CoreStorage* avec Fusion Drive --> le procédé qu'il décrit créant un *CoreStorage* tout ce qu'il y a de standard (une seule partition) > l'absence d'un SSD à associer au HDD interdisant qu'on puisse parler de Fusion Drive. Son insistance pour générer ce format sur le disque étant superfétatoire > puisque avec une seule partition dédiée à OS X > il n'y a aucun besoin d'introduire un *CoreStorage*.

En ce qui me concerne > je n'ai introduit un *CoreStorage* que pour solidariser en un *Volume Logique* unique une partition de *2,2 To* et une de *800 Go* > la partition dédiée à Windows se situant actuellement à l'intérieur de la limite des *2,2 To* de blocs.

Dès lors qu'on recréerait l'*H*ybrid_*MBR* avec *gdisk* comme décrit ci-dessus (partition Windows décrite en n°*2* de cette table) > et qu'on disposerait d'une clé démarrable d'install de Windows indépendante de l'«Assistant BootCamp» > on aboutirait donc au même dans le principe qu'avec le procédé de l'auteur.

Sauf que la partition OS X étant en haut de tableau > en cas de volonté de supprimer la partition Windows (c'est ce qui arrive inéluctablement au bout d'un certain temps cf. les fils d'archive de ce sous-forum) > il serait possible de ré-intégrer non-destructivement l'espace de la partition Windows supprimée au *CoreStorage* d'OS X. Chose impossible sans ré-initialiser le disque dans l'autre procédé.

En résumé : il y a 3 réquisits -->


que la partition dédiée à Windows se situe à l'intérieur de la tranche des *2,2 To* de blocs initiaux du disque ;
que cette partition soit décrite dans la table *H*ybrid_*MBR* du bloc *0* (W-T bootant en mode « *Legacy* » via un *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI *> *BIOS* qui ne sait lire que les descripteurs d'une *MBR* de type *hybridée* = décrivant des partitions existantes) ;
que l'installation s'effectue par démarrage sur une clé d'install de Windows en mode totalement indépendant de l'«Assistant BootCamp» (lequel rejetterait radicalement le partitionnement décrit par l'auteur du fil > de la même façon qu'il a rejeté ma tentative de le berner).


----------



## shooting62 (6 Avril 2017)

bonsoir, je revient pour vous donner la suite des aventures

Alors j'ai suivi la procédure de Macomaniac et au final celle ci marche , j'ai reussi a y mettre le windows 7 pro
pour la procédure c'est celle ci:

_Je propose malgré tout une option de la dernière chance avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» : supprimer l'actuelle partition n°*4BOOTCAMP* sans réallouer son espace au *CoreStorage* --> donc laisser une zone de *999 Go* d'espace libre. Lancer alors l'«Assistant BootCamp» sans lui demander de créer une partition pour Windows > voir si le démarrage sur l'installateur de W-7s'effectue.

Si tel était le cas > donner comme destination d'installation à l'installateur ce qui apparaît dans sa fenêtre comme « *espace non alloué* » (= *999 Go*).

Pour tester ce procédé > passer dans le «Terminal» la commande :
Code (Text):
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s4_
_qui va virer la partition _*BOOTCAMP*_ au statut d'espace libre._

je tiens à vraiment tous vous remercier d'avoir pris du temps à résoudre le problème , un super forum que je manquerai pas de recommander 

*Note de la modération :* qu'un ou plusieurs mots soient colorés, passe encore, mais tout un paragraphe, ça pique les yeux.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

*shooting*

Eh bien ! je suis assez bluffé (j'avoue) par ta performance-






J'ai fait évoluer dans ton fil un de mes personnages les plus abstrus : le « logicien spéculatif ». En examinant le problème sous un angle purement théorique > pour en dériver  des solutions purement théoriques. Tout cela dans des _laïus_ on ne peut plus abscons.

C'est que ton problème était intellectuellement parlant aussi fascinant que n'importe quel problème de la métaphysique. Il impliquait une des créations les plus contournées de l'ingéniérie Apple : le procédé de boot d'un Système Windows de type ancien (W-7) sur le disque d'un Mac > à tenter de faire fonctionner sur un disque unique de taille exceptionnelle : *3 To* > par le recours à un dispositif *CoreStorage* entrelacé.

Sans te laisser rebuter par le _laïus_ > tu as énergiquement expérimenté des solutions abstruses > et tu es parvenu à installer et à booter un W-7 sur le disque de *3 To* solitaire d'un _iMac_. Dans une distribution de partitions où OS X garde une pré-éminence de rang sur Windows. Tu dois être un des rares utilisateurs d'_iMac_ à disque unique de *3 To* qui aient jamais réussi ce type de performance.

----------

Comme la question est d'un intérêt théorique exceptionnel (du moins pour moi) > est-ce que tu veux bien fournir ici quelques informations supplémentaires (sans rien qui vienne affecter le moins du moins l'état de choses actuel sur le disque de ton _iMac_) ?

*- a)* est-ce que tu peux passer (l'une après l'autre) les 3 commandes purement informatives (n'agissent qu'en lecture seule) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
et poster ici les 3 tableaux retournés ?


la 1ère va afficher le tableau distributif des partitions de ton disque de *3 To* ;
la 2è > le tableau distributif des volumes virtuels du *CoreStorage* ;
la 3è > le tableau distributif des blocs logiques du disque.

*- b)* est-ce que que tu es passé par l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour lancer l'installation de Windows-7 ou bien est-ce que tu t'étais confectionné une clé d'install démarrable indépendamment - ce qui fait que tu n'as pas utilisé les services de l'«Assistant BootCamp» ?

- cette question est très importante --> car il s'agit de savoir si l'«Assistant BootCamp» a bien été _berné_ par l'ensemble des procédés mis en place > ou bien s'il a été écarté par le recours à un procédé d'installation indépendant.​


----------



## shooting62 (6 Avril 2017)

il y a aucun souci je vous envoie sa  

```
Last login: Thu Apr  6 12:11:51 on ttys000

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  196.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                1.0 TB     disk0s4

   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s5

   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +996.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s5

                                C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

                                Unencrypted

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307

    =========================================================

    Name:         FUSION

    Status:       Online

    Size:         996621066240 B (996.6 GB)

    Free Space:   286720 B (286.7 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 707D65FC-550B-4AFC-969E-61C5DD497DF5

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     196372058112 B (196.4 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 1CA1594D-5AD5-425E-9E52-8E18F61F02A7

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s5

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     800249008128 B (800.2 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 432E31D7-B107-49AA-B984-F1A69A44B093

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          996000006144 B (996.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Sparse

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0



WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.



To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.



Password:
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

Tu n'as qu'à repasser la 3è commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
après pression sur la touche ↩︎ pour valider > une demande de *password* s'affichera (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide à nouveau avec ↩︎

=> tu vas obtenir cette fois-ci un tableau que tu pourras poster.


----------



## shooting62 (6 Avril 2017)

alors voici ce que j'ai obtenue

Last login: Thu Apr  6 20:00:34 on console

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  196.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                1.0 TB     disk0s4

   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s5

   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +996.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s5

                                C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

                                Unencrypted

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307

    =========================================================

    Name:         FUSION

    Status:       Online

    Size:         996621066240 B (996.6 GB)

    Free Space:   286720 B (286.7 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 707D65FC-550B-4AFC-969E-61C5DD497DF5

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     196372058112 B (196.4 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 1CA1594D-5AD5-425E-9E52-8E18F61F02A7

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s5

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     800249008128 B (800.2 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 432E31D7-B107-49AA-B984-F1A69A44B093

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C59F55C6-2F24-4F7F-89B3-66CF331F15F2

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          996000006144 B (996.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Sparse

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0



WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.



To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.



Password:

gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0

      start        size  index  contents

          0           1         MBR

          1           1         Pri GPT header

          2          32         Pri GPT table

          34           6         

          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B

      409640   383539176      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

   383948816     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

   385218352         208         

   385218560  1960935424      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7

  2346153984  1951130656         

  4297284640  1562986344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  5860270984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  5860533128           7         

  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table

  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

Merci pour ces informations.

Tu as dû t'apercevoir que la taille de ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* a rétréci de son *2 To* antérieur > à *996 Go* actuellement.

C'est la partition *CoreStorage* du haut du tableau  : la n°*2* anciennement de *1,2 To* > qui s'est trouvée réduite à *196 Go* > de telle manière que le *1 To* qui lui a été soustrait a servi à créer l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To*.

L'espace que tu as libéré précédemment en passant la commande de suppression de l'ancienne partition n°*4* *BOOTCAMP* de *999 Go* > n'a pas servi en fait à créer la nouvelle partition *BOOTCAMP* > mais est resté à l'état d'espace libre. C'est la bande de blocs décrite entre les *4 GPT part* et *5 GPT part* comme :

```
2346153984 1951130656
```
ce qui se lit ainsi : cette bande de blocs libres commence au bloc n°*2346153984* > et a pour extension *1951130656* blocs de 512 octets > ce qui fait une taille actuelle de *998.97 Go*.

--> est-ce que tu peux me dire :

si tu es bien passé par l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour effectuer ton installation de Windows ?

si l'«Assistant BootCamp» a créé lui-même la partition avant installation de Windows ?

si c'est bien le cas > s'il n'y avait pas moyen via l'«Assistant BootCamp» d'échapper la création initiale d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > pour > une fois démarré sur l'installateur de Windows > demander à ce que l'installation se fasse sur la bande-disque désignée comme « espace non alloué » ? - auquel cas > la partition *BOOTCAMP* aurait été créée *sans* réduction de la partition *CoreStorage* de *2 To*.
=> question annexe : actuellement > c'est comme si tu avais un disque de *2 To* au lieu de *3 To*, en résumé. Est-ce que tu voudrais tenter de remédier à cette situation > ce qui ouvre la porte à plusieurs scénarii possibles ? - mais ce qui implique aussi de passer un peu de temps à cette ré-organisation...


----------



## shooting62 (7 Avril 2017)

salut macomania,
Je suis bien passer pas l'assistant bootcamp et j'ai moi même choisie la partition désiré sur le disque dur qui comme tu le dit est bien de 2TO. 
Je suis prêt a essayer d'autres d'experiences  , faudrait que je refait tout mon installion  windows et mes programmes avec ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

*shooting*

Je pensais bien que tu avais utilisé l'«Assistant BootCamp».

Lorsque tu as demandé un re-partitionnement permettant de créer une partition de *1 To* pour Windows > le logiciel a repartitionné en fait la partition *CoreStorage* n°*1* (*disk0s2*) de *1,2 To* alors en ne lui laissant que *196 Go* pour OS X (ce qui s'additionne aux *800 Go* de la 2è partition *CoreStorage*) > pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* > tandis que l'espace libéré par ta suppression préalable de la partition manuelle *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* > était laissé en l'état = inutilisé.

Je suis en train de tester sur un _MacBook Pro 2010_ équipé d'un SSD de *1 To* > les possibilités d'installer Windows via l'«Assistant BootCamp» (exclusivement) dans une configuration de départ analoque à la tienne : 2 partitions *disk0s2* et *disk0s4* solidarisées par un *CoreStorage* exportant un *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* unique > avec une *Recovery HD* pile entre les 2 partitions (en *disk0s3*).

Plusieurs possibilités sont envisageables en ce qui te concerne > soit commençant par supprimer l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* de Windows > soit la laissant intacte pour s'attaquer à tout ce qui est sa périphérie et tenter de reconstruire "autour" d'elle un *CoreStorage* récupérant l'espace libre (en espérant que le Windows en place boote toujours).

J'en suis encore à me demander si ces 2 scenarii sont également valides ou non > ce que l'expérience devra montrer. Comme cela prend un temps... certain à effectuer > je reviendrai dans ton fil te faire part de mes découvertes : victoires ou déconvenues > afin de proposer des manœuvres expérimentalement vérifiées.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

Je reviens vers toi, *shooting*, après quelques expérimentations qui ne m'ont guère coûté de contention d'esprit > à part l'astreinte d'avoir à me confronter à l'OS Windows qui me rebute de a jusqu'à z > que je n'ai jamais utilisé personnellement > et que je n'utiliserai jamais.

Je possède néanmoins un boîtier d'install de Windows 7 (édition familiale premium) avec 2 DVD (32 et 64 bits) et une clé de licence - qui m'a été refilé par quelqu'un qui n'en avait plus d'utilité. J'ai donc utilisé le DVD d'install 64 bits pour mes expériences.

J'ai commencé sur mon _MacBook Pro 2010_ à configurer le SSD interne de *1 To* d'une manière exactement analogue à ta configuration actuelle (ton message #44) > à savoir 6 partitions : *1=EFI*  > *2=CoreStorage* > *3=Recovery HD* > *4=BOOTCAMP* > *5=CoreStorage* > *6=Boot OS X* - une bande (invisible) de *80 Go* de blocs en espace libre séparant les partitions *4=BOOTCAMP* et *5=CoreStorage* (à l'image de ton disque où elle équivaut à *1 To* carrément).

La partition *BOOTCAMP* a été créée par l'«Assistant BootCamp» > qui a ensuite lancé le démarrage sur le DVD Windows-7 > et un Windows parfaitement démarrable et paramétré jusqu'à une session *toto* réside dans ce volume.

J'ai choisi de ne pas toucher du tout à la partition *BOOTCAMP* > mais de tout détruire pour tout reconstruire autour. Pour cela :


avec l'utilitaire *gpt* > j'ai recréé une partition montant un volume *jhfs+* *RAB* avec mes *80 Go* de blocs libres ;
démarré sur un clone > j'ai supprimé le *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage* (et donc le *Volume Logique* où était installé «El Capitan») > ce qui a libéré les 2 partitions du disque *2* & *6* encadrant *BOOTCAMP* et remonté 2 volumes *Untitled* ;
J'ai supprimé le 2è *Untitled* et récupéré son espace à la partition *RAB* qui le précédait ;
J'ai recréé un *CoreStorage* entrelacé associant les 2 partitions *2* & *5* encadrant la partition *BOOTCAMP* ;
J'ai ré-installé «El Capitan» dans le *Volume Logique* unique > ce qui a recréé une *Recovery HD* en n°*3* juste avant la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Après ces manœuvres > je me suis retrouvé avec l'ensemble de mon espace-disque utilisé soit pour OS X soit pour Windows (donc plus de bande conséquente d'espace libre) -->


le démarrage sur l'OS «El Capitan» du *Volume Logique* s'était effectué en fin d'installation de l'OS > donc RAS en ce qui concerne le boot d'OS X ;
j'ai re-démarré avec "_alt_" et choisi le volume affiché Windows > aucun problème de démarrage là non plus > donc RAS.

=> étant donné cette issue victorieuse > je te proposerai donc de faire de même quand tu en auras le loisir (tu n'auras qu'à le dire). Pour toi > c'est un démarrage sur ta clé d'install d'«El Capitan» qui remplacera mon démarrage sur un clone. Si tu as des données que tu voudrais sauvegarder de ton volume *Macintosh HD* > il faudrait que tu les copies au préalable dans le volume d'un DDE > car tout ce qui regarde OS X sera détruit avant d'être recréé.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Parfait de toute j'ai déjà tout de sauvegarder sur un DD externe , juste que tu va devoir me guider pas a pas lol 
On peut tenter sa assez vite comme sa je peut ensuite remettre mes programmes pour bosser mes retouches photos


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Pour effectuer les opérations > il faut que tu démarres sur ta clé d'install d'«El Capitan» et que tu utilises son «Terminal» (tu es en droits *root* dans ce «Terminal»).

*- 1°* tu passes d'abord la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau de la distribution des blocs que tu as déjà postée à la fin de ton message #44. Dans le milieu du tableau > entre les *4 GPT part* (= partition *BOOTCAMP*) et *5 GPT part* (= 2è partition *CoreStorage*) > tu as la description de l'espace libre de *1 To* par deux nombres :

```
2346153984 1951130656
```
 (le premier désignant le n° de bloc du début de cet espace libre > le 2è le nombre de blocs total de cet espace libre). Tu vas faire des copier-coller de ces 2 nombres dans la commande n°*3* ci-dessous (afin d'éviter des saisies erronées).

----------

*- 2°* tu passes (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
diskutil umount force /Volumes/BOOTCAMP
```
 afin de démonter les 2 volumes montés du disque de ton _iMac_ (une commande *gpt* ne peut opérer sur un disque > si des volumes sont montés sur des partitions de ce disque). Tu as la confirmation du succès de la manœuvre par les retours suivants :

```
Volume Macintosh HD on disk1 force-unmounted
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk0s4 force-unmounted
```

----------

*- 3°* tu passes la commande :


```
gpt add -b 2346153984 -s 1951130656 -t hfs /dev/disk0
```
 (tu saisis par copier-coller successifs, à leur place exacte dans la commande, les 2 nombres *2346153984* & *1951130656* à partir du tableau retourné par la commande n°*1*)

Cette commande recrée une partition de type Apple avec les *1 To* de blocs d'espace libre. Tu dois obtenir la confirmation :

```
/dev/disk0s7 added
```
 (je ne connais pas a priori le n° final de la partition déclarée "*added*" (ajoutée) - je présume ici que *6* à la suite étant définies sur le *disk0* > ce sera provisoirement pour toi en *disk0s7* que la nouvelle partition sera identifiée. Repère bien ce n° final --> il va falloir que tu le reproduises dans la commande n°*4*.

----------

*- 4°* tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ BROL disk0s7
```
 (tu mets exactement à la place du *7* de mon *disk0s7* le n° de la partition qui a été déclarée "*added*" à la fin de la commande n°*3*).

Cette commande importe un système de fichiers de format *Apple_étendu (journalisé)* sur l'en-tête de la partition qui a été créée (et qui en était encore dépourvue) --> de telle manière qu'un volume *BROL* vide se trouve monté sur cette partition. Ce volume doit avoir une taille de *1 To* et englober tout ce qui était auparavant en blocs d'espace libre. La journalisation de ce volume *Apple_étendu* est nécessaire > pour qu'on puisse l'augmenter ensuite de toute la bande subalterne *CoreStorage*.

----------

*- 5°* tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui te remet sous les yeux le tableau des instances du *Logical Volume Group* du *CoreStorage* de disque de l'iMac. Tout en haut du tableau > tu as mentionné : *Logical Volume Group* avec l'*UUID* --> *097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307*

Tu sélectionnes au pointeur cet *UUID* et par *⌘C* tu le colles dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- 6°* tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307
```
 (où par *⌘V* tu colles l'*UUID* *097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307* du presse-papier en fin de commande)

Cette commande détruit le *CoreStorage* associatif des 2 partitions *disk0s2* et *disk0s5* du disque de l'_iMac_ (partitions qui encadrent la partition *BOOTCAMP* *disk0s4* qui n'est absolument pas affectée par ces opérations périphériques).

Sur les 2 partitions concernées > 2 volumes intitulés *Untitled* au format *Apple_étendu (journalisé)* = *jhfs+* vont se trouver remontés.

De plus > la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD* (qui jouait aussi le rôle de *booter* <aide au démarrage> de la bande *CoreStorage disk0s2*) et la partition *disk0s6 Boot OS X* (qui jouait le rôle de second *booter* de la bande *CoreStorage disk0s5*) auront été supprimées en même temps que le dispositif *CoreStorage*.

----------


=> à ce stade des choses > j'estime que tu en auras assez fait pour une première séquence de commandes (la plus pointilleuse).

Lorsqu'on opère des remaniements de partitions comme tu viens de faire (ajout / suppression) > le noyau (*kernel*) du Système démarré (celui de ta clé d'install ici) a tendance à ne pas mettre à jour la numérotation des *devices* (appareils) constitués par ces partitions dans un ordre arithmétique suivi - ce qui donne lieu à une relative confusion numérique.

Je te recommande alors de *re-démarrer* résolument ton _iMac_ à ce moment > et de re-booter sur ta clé d'install d'«El Capitan». Il faudrait alors que je connaisse exactement les identifiants des différentes partitions actuelles du disque de l'_iMac_ > pour que je te donne le 2è jeu de commandes qui va permettre la reconstruction d'un *CoreStorage* entrelacé mobilisant tout l'espace disque disponible et encadrant la partition *BOOTCAMP* intouchée.

Une fois ton re-démarrage effectué > tu n'as qu'à passer une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poster ici le tableau retourné. Tu es photographe : tu n'as qu'à poster ici un cliché de la fenêtre du «Terminal» qui montre cet affichage.

J'anticipe que cela devrait correspondre (pour bien faire) à ceci pour le *disk0* (disque de *3 To* de l'_iMac_) - la seule partie du tableau qui importe ici (et qui mérite d'être photographiée) :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#:                   TYPE NAME         SIZE      IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme              *3.0 TB    disk0
1:                   EFI EFI           209.7 MB  disk0s1
2:             Apple_HFS Untitled      197.0 GB  disk0s2
3:  Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP      1.0 TB    disk0s3
4:             Apple_HFS BROL          1.0 TB    disk0s4
4:             Apple_HFS Untitled      800.3 GB  disk0s5
```


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Hello macomaniac , 
je vais lancer la procédure de suite je te tiens au fur a mesure des étapes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

*shooting*

D'accord. Je suis dans les parages.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Alors j'ai sa


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Donc n'as encore rien fait (pas suivi le mode d'emploi que j'avais donné) ?

Tu préfères que je te passe les commandes au fur et à mesure ?


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Si si j'ai tout suivie et c'est ce que j'ai obtenue
A moin que j'ai fait une fausse manipulation


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Je vois que le *CoreStorage* est toujours en place.

Alors passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```

et copie dans le presse-papier l'*UUID* du haut du tableau (*Logical Volume Group*) = *097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307*.

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 097D02CB-53B3-498C-BD92-D613BA7C9307
```
 en collant l'*UUID* à la fin de la commande (en respectant les espaces).

Finis par la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste un cliché du tableau retourné (le haut du tableau surtout).


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Je ne vois pas de cliché de la nouvelle distribution des partitions.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Sa me dit que une erreur de sécurité est parvenu j'arrive pas à mettre la photo


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Est-ce que tu vois 2 volumes intitulés *Untitled* dans la partie du haut du tableau qui concerne le *disk0* ?


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu vois 2 volumes intitulés *Untitled* dans la partie du haut du tableau qui concerne le *disk0* ?


Oui je les voit bien


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Alors le plus dur est fait.

Est-ce que tu peux me dire :

quel est l'identifiant d'appareil de l'*Untitled* du haut --> *disk0s2* ?

quel est l'identifiant d'appareil de *BROL* --> *disk0s---* ?

quel est l'identifiant d'appareil de l'*Untitled* du bas --> *disk0s---* ?​


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Disk02


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2017)

shooting62 a dit:


> Sa me dit que une erreur de sécurité est parvenu j'arrive pas à mettre la photo


Lorsque tu réponds dans un message, tu fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ta photo dans ton Mac que tu insères en grand ou en miniature _(c'est mieux)_.

Sinon, lorsqu'il y a à faire un Copier/Coller du résultat des commandes avec le Terminal, tu fais un clic sur l'icône *⊞*, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code et tu colles le ou les résultats.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Je te conseille de *re-démarrer* ton Mac > en pressant la touche "_alt_" du Gong ! à l'affichage de l'écran de choix des disques > de rebooter sur ta clé d'install d'«El Capitan» > de repasser la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et de poster alors une photo du haut du tableau (*disk0*) pour montrer la configuration actuelle des partitions de ton disque.

=> le re-démarrage aura remis de l'ordre dans les identifiants d'appareil des partitions > et j'ai besoin d'une photo pour savoir quoi cibler.

[Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas un menu "Obtenir de l'aide en ligne" dans l'environnement d'installation de ta clé ?]


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

Alors le Untitled à le APPLE_HFS


macomaniac a dit:


> Alors le plus dur est fait.
> 
> Est-ce que tu peux me dire :
> 
> ...


Le 1er Untitled est APPLE HFS 
Le BROL est aussi APPLE HFS 
Le 2 ème Untitled APPLE HFS


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Ce que j'ai besoin de connaître > c'est ce qui est marqué à la colonne *IDENTIFIER* (tout à droite) en regard de chaque partition.

*Untitled *du haut = *disk0s2* ?
*BROL* = *disk0s4*, ou *disk0s5* ou quoi ?
*Untitled* du bas = *disk0s5* ou quoi ?​
il s'agit chaque fois de la *s*lice (= tranche de disque - partition) *n° tant* du *disk0* (ou premier disque). C'est le numéro de *slice*, le *s* quelque chose, que j'ai besoin de connaître pour ne pas faire d'erreur d'adressage.

Si tu n'as pas re-démarré > re-démarre. Passe après le re-démarrage la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et re-essaie de poster une photo. Ou passe-moi une URL que je puisse aller consulter la photo sur un site d'hébergement. Il me faut être certain des identifiants de device (appareil) des partitions.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

voila


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Bon : les affaires reprennent.

*- a)* Tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
```
 qui supprime la partition *Untitled* du bas en la virant à de l'espace libre.

*- b)* Puis la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s7 0b
```
 qui récupère à la partition *BROL* l'espace libéré précédemment.

*- c)* Enfin la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour afficher le nouveau tableau des partitions.​
=> tu n'as plus qu'à poster encore un cliché de la partition haute du tableau où l'on voit les partitions du *disk0* > et le petit jeu des commandes s'approche de sa fin.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

J'ai donc sa


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Alors tout est en place pour le final sans faute -->

*- a) *par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk0s4
```
 tu crées les bases d'un *CoreStorage* associant en mode entrelacé les 2 partitions *Untitled* et *BROL* qui entourent la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Cette opération affiche à la fin l'*UUID* d'un *Logical Volume Group* de type : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX*

Tu le sélectionnes et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.

*- b)* par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 (où par *⌘V* tu colles l'*UUID* du presse-papier à sa place en milieu de commande) tu crées les superstructures du *CoreStorage*.

Un *Volume Logique* unique *Macintosh HD*  de *2 To* va être exporté.​
=> il ne te reste plus qu'à lancer le Programme d'installation d'«El Capitan» à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## shooting62 (8 Avril 2017)

J'ai fini l'installation de os , je crée pas clef usb bootable windows et jessaye l'installe de Windows avec BOOTCAMP


----------



## shooting62 (9 Avril 2017)

J'ai lancer BOOTCAMP , hé là comme par magie j'ai mon disque dur de 3 TO visible 
Par contre windows est limité à 1,2 to, donc ma partie os fera 1,8TO 
Mais grace à toi on as récupérée les 1TO perdu


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

Mais Windows était déjà installé dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ! Il n'y avait aucun besoin de le ré-installer ! Toute l'opération que je t'ai fait faire > c'était pour préserver ce Système Windows pré-installé dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* tout en récupérant *1 To* pour le volume  OS X.

Tout était fini, une fois «El Capitan» ré-installé !

Maintenant que tu as un «El Capitan» démarrable > peux-tu dans son «Terminal» (_Applications_ > _Utilitaires_) passer un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poster en copier-coller le tableau retourné ? Que je vois quelle est la distribution actuelle des partitions...

----------
----------

Sinon, en autres nouvelles, j'ai continué mes expérimentations avec mon _MacBook Pro 2010_ équipé d'un SSD de *1 To*.

En résumé : pour moi > tous les _scenarii_ sont possibles pour parvenir à la configuration suivante :


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         455.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                222.1 GB   disk0s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage                         344.7 GB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MAC                    *800.0 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s5
                                232DEBFB-CF8A-416D-B0C9-E952F4390DB7
                                Unencrypted
```


où le *Volume Logique MAC* contient un «El Capitan» démarrable > et le volume *BOOTCAMP* contient un «Windows» démarrable.

Càd.  en partant d'une configuration de partitionnement initial suivant :

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         678.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage                         344.7 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
```

*- a) *soit je lance l'«Assistant BootCamp» et il ne fait aucune difficulté à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *222 Go* par réduction de la partition *CoreStorage disk0s2* de *678 Go* --> ce qui prouve que 2 partitions *CoreStorage* exportant un *Volume Logique* unique sont vues par l'«Assistant BootCamp» comme une seule partition - exactement comme dans le cas d'un Fusion Drive. Par suite > le Mac démarre sur le DVD d'install de Windows > et l'installation peut se faire sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* à condition de la reformater en *NTFS*.

*- b)* soit je me passe totalement de l'«Assistant BootCamp» (à part la confection initiale de la clé pour les pilotes) --> je crée avec le «Terminal» une partition *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* de *222 Go* juste après la *Recovery HD* > je démarre mon Mac sur le DVD d'install de Windows (ce qui est parfaitement possible en choisissant le disque Windows via "_alt_" --> ce qui permet un boot de type *BIOS_émulé* - alors que l'autre option sur le DVD = *EFI boot* est invalide, car elle propose un boot de type *EFI* incompatible avec W-7) > le Programme d'installation de Windows m'affiche à un moment donné le tableau qu'il se fait (en mode *MBR*) des partitions du disque > je vois ma partition *BOOTCAMP* > il suffit alors que je la reformate en *NTFS* (via le menu des options du panneau) > l'installateur valide la partition et installe «Windows». En fin d'installation > les pilotes sont installés et j'ai mon Windows démarrable.

=> je n'ai personnellement trouvé aucune différence dans les 2 procédés : faire créer la partition *BOOTCAMP* par l'«Assistant» ou la créer moi-même via le «Terminal». Windows est équitablement installable dans les 2 cas de figure > et démarrable à la fin.

Il est à noter que lorsqu'on associe 2 partitions d'un même disque en mode *CoreStorage* pour exporter un *Volume Logique* unique > et qu'un re-partitionnement est ensuite effectué > il affecte toujours la partition du-dessus et jamais la partition du-dessous > soit toujours la partition *disk0s2*. Ainsi > la nouvelle partition *BOOTCAMP* se trouve, dans cette configuration, toujours créée entre les 2 partitions *CoreStorage*, jamais en queue de disque, en-dessous de la dernière partition du *CoreStorage*.

Une extrapolation de cette configuration à un disque de *3 To* est évidemment parfaitement valide > à condition que la partition *disk0s2* dédiée au *CoreStorage* n'excède jamais *2,2 To* au départ > pour qu'ensuite le re-partitionnement pour créer une partiiton *BOOTCAMP* ait toujours la barre des *2,2 To* pour limite inférieure - ce qui permet une gestion par la table *MBR* utilisée pour booter : d'abord le Système d'installation de Windows (DVD) ; puis le Système Windows installé dans cette partition.


----------



## shooting62 (9 Avril 2017)

Pour ce qui est de windows par BOOTCAMP ou en installe direct sa revient au meme je pense quand ta partition est faite sous OS
Quand sur mon iMac de 2009 je voulais remettre windows je ferait l'installe direct par le dvd que je lancer au démarrage du mac et je formater la partition windows pour remettre la nouvelle,

j'ai obtenue sa:
Last login: Sun Apr  9 09:32:54 on console

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  10.4 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                1.2 TB     disk0s4

   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  1.8 TB     disk0s5

   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintos HD            +1.8 TB     disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk0s5

                                D8B4BABC-4416-4D63-9EE6-A0CC24A034C1

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.7 GB     disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 SANS TITRE              7.7 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:               Windows_NTFS dd tv philips           1.0 TB     disk3s1

iMac-de-franck:~ franck$


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

C'est la partition *disk0s2* qui faisait *196 Go* qui a été réduite à *10,4 Go* --> d'où la perte de *186 Go* pour le *CoreStorage* > tandis que la partition *BOOTCAMP* se les est attribués > pour être dilatée de *1 To* à *1,2 To*.

Je ne me représente pas bien comment cela s'est fait : tu as supprimé d'abord la partition *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* par l'«Assistant BootCamp» avant d'en recréer une de *1,2 To* ?

=> quoi qu'il en soit : on dira qu'avec *1,8 To* pour OS X et *1,2 To* pour Windows --> tu as bien tes *3 To* de disque employés.


----------



## shooting62 (9 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est la partition *disk0s2* qui faisait *196 Go* qui a été réduite à *10,4 Go* --> d'où la perte de *186 Go* pour le *CoreStorage* > tandis que la partition *BOOTCAMP* se les est attribués > pour être dilatée de *1 To* à *1,2 To*.
> 
> Je ne me représente pas bien comment cela s'est fait : tu as supprimé d'abord la partition *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* par l'«Assistant BootCamp» avant d'en recréer une de *1,2 To* ?
> 
> => quoi qu'il en soit : on dira qu'avec *1,8 To* pour OS X et *1,2 To* pour Windows --> tu as bien tes *3 To* de disque employés.


Oui j'ai due repasser par bootcamp pour d'abord supprimer la partition de Windows et de la j'ai fait les nouvelles partitions de mac et Windows et on ce retrouve bien avec mon disque de 3TO avec les 2 partitions.
Un grand merci tu est vraiment bon ^^ 
Question à part , tu t'y connais en matériel mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

shooting62 a dit:


> Question à part , tu t'y connais en matériel mac ?



Non. Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais savoir, exactement ?


----------



## shooting62 (9 Avril 2017)

J'ai mon imac de 2009 qui me fesait le fameux écran noir , j'ai donc changer la carte rétro éclairage et le câble de liaison le tout petit .
Sa va mieux car avant a peine démarre j'avais l'écran noir et impossible de y allée dessus .
Maintenant l'écran noir rêvent mais parfois c'est au bout de 10 minutes ou alors 2h c'est à rien comprendre.
J'aimerais malgré tout résoudre ce problème capricieux j'aime les défis


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

Je te conseille de créer un nouveau fil à ce sujet > mais dans ce forum-ci --> ☞*Mac de bureau*☜

=> des visiteurs plus calés que moi pourront t'éclairer sur le problème que tu décris.


----------



## shooting62 (9 Avril 2017)

M


macomaniac a dit:


> Je te conseille de créer un nouveau fil à ce sujet > mais dans ce forum-ci --> ☞*Mac de bureau*☜
> 
> => des visiteurs plus calés que moi pourront t'éclairer sur le problème que tu décris.


Meci  je vais poster ceux là ce soir


----------



## MoiChain (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je déterre le post pour vous parler de mon succès grace aux infos distillées ici, notamment et si clairement par macomaniac...
J'avais un SSD 2To (MacOX.11 sur 1to + BOOTCAMP/w7 sur 1To)
J'ai changé pour 4To mais buté sur la limite MBR de 2.2To
J'ai donc finalement réussi à installer sur mon SSD 4To :
MacOsX.11 sur 3.4To
et BOOTCAMP Windows 7 sur 666 Go
Voici ce que j'ai suivi (si ma mémoire est bonne)
. Formater avec diskutil, mais seulement 2.1To (quoique 2.2 pourrait peut-être marcher mais par sécurité...) sur les 4To et donc renoncer (temporairement) à la capacité totale
. Installer OS x.11 brand new clean install
. Lancer l'assistant Bootcamp et choisir sa taille de partition (moi 666Go mais à refaire, je ferai 1To...), ce qui est possible car le disque fait moins de 2.2To
Là, l'install de Window7 refuse (reclame NTFS ok facile, mais surtout voit du GPT à cause du PMBR) en indiquant bizarrement une taille de partition enorme (valeur de tout le reste du DD, soit environ 666+1.9 chez moi)
. De retour dans OSX, je constate le PMBR dans le bloc 0.
. Alors je réunit les partitions BOOTCAMP et le solde pour une partition JHFS+ que je redivise aussitôt avec resizevolume en 666g de FAT32 et le solde en JHFS+, ce qui a pour effet de passer le bloc 0 de PMBR en MBR (HMBR masqué)
. J'ai ma partition BOOTCAMP en 4ème position en mon HMBR au bloc 0
. Je finalise l'install Windows en démarrant sur le DVD. On formate en NTFS au passage, çà roule, même les utilitaires BOOTCAMP téléchargés s'installent tous seuls.
De retour dans OSX, je vérifie que tout le bazar BOOTCAMP fonctionne, tableau de bord redémarrage avec choix Win/OSX...
Alors je décide de sabrer mon installation OSX (temporaire) et réunir mes partitions JHFS+ en FUSION
Démarrage OSX de récupération
Création de la FUSION avec les instruction du début de ce post
Restauration de mon ancien système avec TimeMachine sur le volume de FUSION de 3.4To créé
ET TOUT ROULE ! grace à vous, merci ! ... (sauf la machine virtuelle BOOTCAMP dans Parallels qu'il faut reparamétrer car elle cherche un disque référencé par son hardware, mais il suffit d'en créer une nouvelle qui détecte tout toute seule ...)
Tout est pas très beau mais dans l'organisation des partitions mais je suis content (3.4 To de OSX MonoVolume + 666Go de Win Bootable en redémarrage logiciel ou hard/touche Alt)
Merci Merci, surtout Macomaniac !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour *MoiChain*

Bravo pour ton initiative spectaculaire ! Sur un disque de très grande taille (comme ton *4 To*) > l'installation de Windows-7 est en effet problématique. Car cet OS de type "*Legacy*" boote par un circuit spécial : émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot > lecture d'une table de partition *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque > exécution d'un démarreur *bootmgr* de type ancien du volume *BOOTCAMP*. Or une table *HMBR* (*MBR* hybride) ne gère que *2,2 To* de blocs d'un disque > et il faut donc de toute nécessité que la partition *BOOTCAMP* recelant l'OS W-7 ne dépasse pas cette limite des *2,2 To* de blocs gérés. Ta manœuvre a donc abouti a avoir une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *666 Go* entre les blocs [*1434 Go* => *2100 Go*] (en gros) > prise en sandwich entre 2 partitions des blocs [*1 Go* => *1434 Go*] & [*2100 Go* => *4 To*] (en gros encore) - partitions solidarisées en Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*.

- je pense que tu aurais pu t'épargner des manœuvres en commençant par créer *2* partitions *jhfs+* principales (après la partition *EFI* n°*1*) : partition *A* [*1 Go* => *2,2 To*] & partition *B* [*2,2 To* => *4 To*] et les solidariser en un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (depuis la session  d'une clé USB d'installation d'El Capitan). Installer El Capitan --> ce qui crée dans ce cas de figure la partition de secours *Recovery HD* entre les 2 partitions *CoreStorage*. Puis... repartitionner ton Fusion Drive (en mode *live* = depuis ta session d'utilisateur d'El Capitan) pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *666 Go* en *FAT-32* => en cas de configuration d'un disque en association *CoreStorage* de *2* partitions (= Fusion Drive sur disque unique ici) --> la partition issue du repartitionnement s'effectue toujours par rétrécissement de la partition *A* de tête du *CoreStorage* > jamais de la partition *B* de queue. Tu aurais eu ainsi ta partition *BOOTCAMP* créée en position sandwich dans la limite des *2,2 To* > puisque issue de la partition *A* de *2,2 To* rétrécie. Bonne pour installer Windows-7 > le format *FAT-32* ayant converti automatiquement la *PMBR* du bloc *0* => *HMBR* requise.​​Bonus : tu regrettes de n'avoir créé une partition *BOOTCAMP* que de *666 Go* au lieu de *1 To* ? --> supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupère son espace au Fusion Drive --> c'est uniquement la partition *A* du *CoreStorage* qui va se regonfler jusqu'à *2,1 To*. Cela fait > tu repartitionnes ton Fusion Drive en créant une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* en *FAT-32* --> elle va nécessairement se recréer entre les 2 partitions du Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* par rétrécissement de la partition *A* (sur les blocs *1,1To* => *2,1 To* donc) > et le format *FAT-32* va créer une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0*. Tu n'as plus qu'à réinstaller W-7.


----------

